# Snake catcher survives python strangulation in 'freak accident'



## cagey (Sep 22, 2020)

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-10-11/snake-catcher-survives-python-strangulation/10364446


----------



## CF Constrictor (Sep 22, 2020)

That was a close one !!! Didn't mention what type , probably a scrubby.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Sep 22, 2020)

After seeing this I'm definitely going to be more careful whenever I grab wild carpet pythons. I guess you never know what the reaction might be.


----------



## Malpas (Sep 22, 2020)

I feel like they should probably always have two people when catching snakes. Sure it's more expensive to have two people but it just takes one time for the snake to panic or a person to slip up and get tagged by something venomous for something to go wrong. I sure as hell would rather be trusting someone I know than some stranger for anything other than calling an ambulance.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Sep 22, 2020)

Malpas said:


> I feel like they should probably always have two people when catching snakes. Sure it's more expensive to have two people but it just takes one time for the snake to panic or a person to slip up and get tagged by something venomous for something to go wrong. I sure as hell would rather be trusting someone I know than some stranger for anything other than calling an ambulance.


True, I always take a bunch of friends when I go herping. Just in case something goes wrong...


----------



## Malpas (Sep 22, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> True, I always take a bunch of friends when I go herping. Just in case something goes wrong...


Seems like a solid plan. Then everyone has backup if something goes wrong and if no one finds anything at least they have someone to chat with.


----------



## CF Constrictor (Sep 22, 2020)

I remember reading somewere that any constrictor over 3 metres long should have 1 person per metre of snake for safe handling. Seems like a good idea to me.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Sep 24, 2020)

CF Constrictor said:


> I remember reading somewere that any constrictor over 3 metres long should have 1 person per metre of snake for safe handling. Seems like a good idea to me.


That is a brilliant idea.


----------

